# Finally made it happen



## Fatboy (Oct 11, 2016)

Killed a doe Saturday morning and again yesterday morning. Both with a 66" Toelke classic whip. 50# @30" 585gr CE Heritage with a muzzy phantom broadhead.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 11, 2016)

Good deal.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks like some good shooting. Congrats!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 11, 2016)

Congratulations Greg! Good shots man.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 11, 2016)

That's good stuff Greg. Congratulations!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 11, 2016)

Well done! Great job! Congrats to you!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 11, 2016)

Good job like those phantom holes too.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2016)

Good job Sir!!RC


----------



## Dennis (Oct 11, 2016)

Good Job!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice! R U holding up?


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 11, 2016)

Good job.  That's a good couple of days.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 11, 2016)

Good going, Greg!


----------



## pine nut (Oct 12, 2016)

WTG Greg!


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 12, 2016)

Congrats, real nice shot placement


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 12, 2016)

I appreciate all the congrats. I didn't know if I was going to stay in the "club" this year. Been having a rough time with the wrists but can't bring myself to hunt with the compound so I'm just shooting a little and making the best shots I can. Now I gotta get one with my new Wes Wallace recurve. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 12, 2016)

Congrats! Keep after em!


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 12, 2016)

Fatboy said:


> I appreciate all the congrats. I didn't know if I was going to stay in the "club" this year. Been having a rough time with the wrists but can't bring myself to hunt with the compound so I'm just shooting a little and making the best shots I can. Now I gotta get one with my new Wes Wallace recurve. Got my fingers crossed.




The way you shoot you don't need much practice. Stack em up!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 12, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## frankwright (Oct 12, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats sir!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 23, 2016)

Congratulations.


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice job and good stuff!


----------

